# Những lưu ý khi trang bị cửa sổ cho ngôi nhà của bạn



## nguyenvy321 (1/9/21)

Những lưu ý khi trang bị cửa sổ cho ngôi nhà của bạn Cửa sổ là một yếu tố quan trọng trong mỗi ngôi nhà, có tác dụng kết nối con người với môi trường xung quanh. Hiện nay, có nhiều loại cửa sổ và mỗi loại có những đặc tính riêng, phù hợp với từng nhà và tùy mỗi tính cách người sử dụng. Khi quyết định sử dụng loại cửa sổ nào, cần tìm hiểu kỹ về hướng địa lý Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza, nhu cầu về thông gió và ánh sáng của từng phòng, hình thức kiến trúc trong và ngoài nhà để có được sự tối ưu của cửa sổ. Một điểm cần lưu ý nữa là dù bất kỳ loại cửa sổ nào cũng nên có ô văng hoặc gờ chắn nước để bảo vệ cửa sổ và tránh mưa hắt vào phòng Bán căn hộ Belleza quận 7. Có thể phân loại cửa sổ theo những tiêu chí sau: Theo chức năng sử dụng Cửa sổ lấy sáng: cửa kính hoặc những vật liệu khác mà ánh sáng có thể xuyên qua. Cửa sổ loại này nên dùng ở các mảng tường có hướng Bắc, Đông Bắc hoặc Nam - những hướng ít bị ảnh hưởng của ánh nắng gắt mùa hè. Nên sử dụng kèm theo rèm, mành để điều chỉnh được lượng ánh sáng cho phù hợp. Cửa sổ lấy sáng, có kết hợp với rèm. Cửa sổ ngăn sáng: cửa dạng panô đặc (gỗ, kim loại, nhựa), có lá chớp (chớp cố định hoặc chớp lật). Loại cửa sổ này nên dùng ở các mảng tường có hướng đông và tây. Cửa sổ chớp rất được chuộng vì vừa che nắng, lại vừa thoáng gió. Đối với hướng đông và tây, tốt nhất nên dùng loại cửa sổ có cả cánh kính và cánh chớp. Theo cấu tạo Cửa sổ mở bản lề ngang (cửa sổ mở giống như cửa đi): là loại cửa thông dụng nhất, có thể gồm một cánh hoặc nhiều cánh. Loại này thông gió tốt nhất và cung cấp rất nhiều ánh sáng vào trong phòng. Nên dùng ở những hướng có tầm nhìn đẹp. Cửa sổ mở hất ra ngoài (bản lề ở trên đỉnh, mở ra ngoài từ phía dưới): thông gió tốt và tránh mưa hắt vào phòng, thích hợp với các phòng ở nhà cao tầng và không có ô văng cửa sổ. Cửa sổ trượt ngang dành cho khu bếp. Cửa sổ trượt ngang: cánh cửa trượt ngang trên ray trượt, diện tích thông thoáng nhiều nhất chỉ bằng nửa diện tích cả cửa sổ. Loại trượt ngang có ưu điểm không chiếm diện tích, không bị va đập cánh do gió, thích hợp với phòng trên tầng cao. Cửa sổ cố định: hay còn gọi là vách cố định. Loại này dùng để lấy sáng, không mở được, không cho lưu thông gió trong và ngoài phòng, thường dùng trong các không gian lớn có tầm nhìn đẹp, hoặc ở trên cao, làm mở rộng tối đa diện tích cửa sổ. Cửa sổ mở quay quanh trục giữa cánh: có hai loại, quay quanh trục ngang và quay quanh trục đứng. Loại quay quanh trục đứng được sử dụng nhiều, thông gió tốt và rất thích hợp với căn phòng có phong cách kiến trúc Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza quận 7 hiện đại.


----------

